
Ask HN: Write admin in Golang or just deploy two languages/frameworks? - swah
Hi guys,<p>I am in a state of analysis paralysis.<p>After doing a nice part of this realtime Golang API (Postgresql backed, say 1k lines) I want to write an  admin page and I&#x27;m finding it a big hassle in Go, even with https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;marmelab&#x2F;admin-on-rest - and I only have 5 tables or so.<p>I have to write a lot of repetitive code for each HTTP operation and for each table... I also have to duplicate my &quot;models&quot; (structs) since the keys I want to JSON encode aren&#x27;t the same as in the &quot;main application&quot; (cf Golang type tags).<p>Should I just suck it up and write the code, or throw Django together, redefine the models there and present that as the admin (operating on the same database as the main app) ?
======
konart
Give [https://github.com/qor/admin](https://github.com/qor/admin) a look.

~~~
swah
Thanks, this worked well, though now I have to decide if I migrate the
original app to Gorm as well...

~~~
konart
Glad to hear.

